# Insurance on unoccupied house



## dam099 (10 Aug 2005)

I am buying a house due for completion around December. I am currently living overseas and will be returning to Ireland next Autumn, the house will therefore be empty for about 8-9 months (assuming the completion is on time  ).

I note that many of the online engines state that the house not be unoccupied for more than 30 days, obviously this is not the case here. Does anyone have any experience of similar situations? 

Is this question just part of the simplified scenario for the cheaper online quotes with cover available for houses that are unoccupied through a traditional broker but at a perhaps somewhat higher rate?


----------



## JPSaltee (21 Sep 2005)

Most if not all insures do not want to cover unoccupied properties. However, usually by using a broker some can be persuaded to provide cover but it usually fire only. If you have any other insurenace policy in place in Ireland - house/car/business try approaching this insurer, they are the most likely to provide cover. 

Or get somebody to occupy it, any sibling/cousin etc willing to move in for the few months?


----------



## dam099 (21 Sep 2005)

JPSaltee said:
			
		

> Most if not all insures do not want to cover unoccupied properties. However, usually by using a broker some can be persuaded to provide cover but it usually fire only. If you have any other insurenace policy in place in Ireland - house/car/business try approaching this insurer, they are the most likely to provide cover.
> 
> Or get somebody to occupy it, any sibling/cousin etc willing to move in for the few months?


 
Thanks, I will try some brokers. Don't have any other insurance currently. My only sibling in the area already owns and lives in his own house. Renting would result in stamp duty implications so that is out too.

As a last resort do you think the lender would cover it? (I know they are not always the most comptetitive but for the one year it might be bearable). I will be with AIB Finance and I see AIB offer home insurance (through AXA?) and they do say they cover holiday homes which presumably are unoccupied for long periods of time.


----------



## Ravima (21 Sep 2005)

you may get the best quote from the lender if you have one. They seem to have a deal with their tied insurers to at least quote on favourable terms for these houses. If you are living abroad, then it is unlilely is any of the irish insurers will want to qoute if you approach direct or even throug ha broker, as you have no supporting business.


----------



## LDFerguson (22 Sep 2005)

I can't see the risk being too different to that of a holiday home.  Try [broken link removed]


----------



## dam099 (5 Jan 2006)

LDFerguson said:
			
		

> I can't see the risk being too different to that of a holiday home. Try [broken link removed]


 
Just to follow up on the resolution of my original query, I recently arranged cover and what I got was actually specifically described as a holiday home policy. I am paying a little more as this type of insurance seems to be more expensive but at least it will only be for the one year as I will be occupying by the time of the next renewal. I did manage to get contents insurance in the end too though some of the quotes I got would not cover contents on it.


----------



## UpTheBanner (6 Jan 2006)

Hi,

I was also going to suggest Holiday Home insurance - check


----------

